# Zahlenwert durch Methode ersetzen



## Patroklus (25. Jan 2020)

Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem: 
Ich würde gerne die Zahl im Namen eines BufferedImages durch die Math.random Methode ersetzen, sodass die Zahl im Namen vom Zufall abhängt. 

g.drawImage(Var.img2[0], 168, Var.slot1_1y, 168, 136, null);

Die 2 in der Variable img2 soll also vom Zufall abhängen und Werte zwischen 0 und 5 annehmen.. Wie kann ich das Problem am besten lösen, denn ich kann die Methode ja nicht einfach nach den Namen schreiben ? 
Danke schonmal für eure Antworten !!


----------



## TM69 (25. Jan 2020)

Nur eine Idee: Wieso benutzt du kein 2 - dimensionales Array?


----------

